# New Chariot Photos Posted!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Have a look at the progress on the LIS Chariot:

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php

:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW! :woohoo:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Double WOW! An all new age of Sci-Fi in styrene is upon us! Thanks Moebius.

Rogue


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*double double WOW*

looks like a hit to me, cant wait to stock up.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*ANOTHER MASTERPIECE!!!!*

*THANK YOU MOBIUS!!!!!!!:woohoo:*


Bp


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Wow, Outstanding !!!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Freakin' awesome.....!!! Fox


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im not a big l.i.s. fan, but i think im gonna have to pick one of these up. im hard pressed to imagine how it could have been done better.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two, please!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yes 2!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is it just my imagination or the clear parts seem foggy,not crystal clear.Is it because these are test shots only,or will the clear parts be as such in production.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Its a test shot, most likely molds have not been completely polished for some parts yet. Note that _other_ windows ARE crystal clear.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> Is it just my imagination or the clear parts seem foggy,not crystal clear.Is it because these are test shots only,or will the clear parts be as such in production.


 I wondered about that as well, so rechecked the text on the What's New page. They do confirm that the foggy clear parts are due to the molds still needing a final polish.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

It looks fantastic, I can't wait for this kit!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes another great model. Back in the 60,s wanted a large scale version. Now we have one. Now to purchase 2. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is turning out to be better than I had hoped. 

.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

These look great! Can't wait to get mine!

MMM


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

When are the Chariot & Pod due?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Both are due in June


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Is it just my imagination or the clear parts seem foggy,not crystal clear.Is it because these are test shots only,or will the clear parts be as such in production.


That is it, just foggy test shot parts. The end pieces will be perfectly clear.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

This is a work of art . Thanks Frank ,for making this possible!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news.I just had to ask about the foggy windows.It's one nice kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Lookin' REAAAALLL GOOD!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am officially STOKED > that looks great !! 
hb


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_Suh_-*WEET!!!!! *That is so beautiful!!! The Pod & Charriot both in the same month?! Man this is going to be an expensive year!!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks very cool but the tracks look funny to me for some reason. I'm thinking that they may not be wide enough but because they are painted black here, we can't really see much detail. BTW, only the rubber belts on the tracks should be black, the metal frames running across them should be red. Just a nit but since the builder went to such pains to get all the other details correct, it seems worth pointing out.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what are the chariots measurements ? Diorama idea maybe.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Man, oh MAN!!! Sheer beauty.... it's absolutely perfect! Can't... WAIT!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*front and side*

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=side2ey7.jpg


http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wide2pd1.jpg


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How many inches long is this chariot ?


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey guys 

Check Steve's site, he just posted different pics of the Chariot and the Robot. They are the first photos to show the tracks...

I join myself to the others wanting the dimensions of the Chariot and the Robot,..... PUUULEASE


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The one I've pre-ordered from Cult will now have the company of TWO more, and ditto my Space Pod pre-order. 
Yep, it's not only gonna be a great summer, but you have to agree that that "economic stimulus package" couldn't have been timed better! :woohoo:


----------

